# Help with s9500,s9501,s9502,s9503.s9504



## ksimpson (Feb 24, 2011)

I need help with these codes. Can these codes be used on the same day ? It seems strange that you can  bill for a  once every 24 hours,per diem (s9500)code  and then bill another once every 8 hours,per diem (s9502) code  on the same day ,does it depend on whether different drugs are infused.  Shouldn't the s9500 cover the 8 hour per diem ? Can anyone direct me to any guidelines for reporting these codes ? 

Thanks


----------



## amsmith22 (Feb 28, 2011)

you can bill them both on the same day unless your contract has specific languag about the per diem codes.  the S9500 does not cover the 8 hour infusion because you are billing for a totally different infusion kit and/or supplies.  
typically, the first per diem is paid at 100% of contracted rate, and each additional is paid at 1/3 or 1/2.
again, it is not "wrong" to bill more than one per diem code on the same day but your contract may have language that limits how they will pay for more than one per diem code.

check out NHIA webite


----------

